# Problems upgrading installed ports FreeBSD 8.4



## jasonhirsh (Apr 25, 2015)

I ran `portsnap upgrade extract` to update the Port Tree.   I run `pkg_version -l "<"` and a long list of outdated ports.   I ran `portupgrade -a`   I get the following or some ports that were not processed for various reasons.  (They are ignored or deleted for example).   I run `pkg_version -l "<"`again and there is no change in the ports which were not included in the none processed list.   Obviously I am doing something wrong.   Thoughts?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 25, 2015)

portupgrade relies on Ruby and databases/ruby-bdb, and updates to those ports, or something those ports depend on, can break it.

Using -a is not safe unless you have first checked and followed any required new instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING.

I recommend using ports-mgmt/portmaster.  It has no external dependencies and generally gets the defaults correct.  See Upgrading FreeBSD Ports for instructions.


----------



## jasonhirsh (Apr 25, 2015)

I have used portupgrade for a while. I am pretty religious about checking  Not saying that is good or bad..  I am pretty religious about checking /usr/ports/UPDATING. but I will look more into ports-mgmt/portmaster.


----------



## Remington (Apr 25, 2015)

I always use `portmaster -Da`.  Its proven to be far more reliable than anything.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 26, 2015)

Always using -a with either port upgrade tool will often cause problems.  Sometimes they are minor and show up later.  Sometimes they are major and show up immediately.  Always checking /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating or installing new ports helps avoid those problems.


----------



## jasonhirsh (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok spent the day working with this and life is MUCH better,  and yes I will stay away from the -`a`


----------

